# Levo / Levo SL 2020 - Leverage ratio ?



## NETTA170 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello, 
I did a lot of research, but couldn't find any data/picture/graph
of the Leverage ratio to it...

Help is needed 

Cheers.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's one from the Cascade Components website that compares the SL leverage curve with the stock link and the CC more progressive link:

Turbo Levo SL Link


----------

